# In hospital with Covid



## Jade (Dec 15, 2020)

Sadly I got positive test for Covid last week and deteriorated over weekend but was scared to go to hospital and didn’t go until collapsed and then I waited a few hours to call 999.  I was admitted yesterday pm.
I’m getting excellent care in hospital and on constant oxygen, steroids, antibiotics, blood thinners etc as might have clot on lungs. The steroids causing very high bg and hard to not have lower numbers.
I bought my own insulin’s so can self medicate. Forgot a lot of stuff in my befuddled state. Like my toiletries. Hopefully friend is dropping off stuff soon. 
So
I would advice getting a bag ready in advance.  
Supermarkets are the only places I have been to for months, no close contact and I live on my own. Rates have been low in my area until recently. But now shooting up.
Please don’t delay getting an ambulance if you need help x


----------



## Vonny (Dec 15, 2020)

@Jade, how awful for you. You are in the best place if you need that kind of care. It must be hard to know when enough is enough and when to call an ambulance, but I'm glad you did. 

It is really scary that you go it from a supermarket. I always think I'm safe shopping with my mask on and my hand washing and sanitising but I'll make sure I'm extra careful in future.

Hope you are soon on the mend x


----------



## Flower (Dec 15, 2020)

What a frightening experience for you @Jade I'm glad you were able to get help. I hope things will settle for you now you are being treated and cared for. It is a battle with steroids to get blood sugar levels lower, is there a diabetes team in the hospital who can be involved to help you deal with your higher levels?  

Good advice on having a hospital bag ready just in case.

Wishing you well and I hope you start to feel better as soon as possible and your blood sugar starts to return to more normal levels.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for the advice @Jade. I hope you’re home and recovering ASAP. Glad to hear you’re getting excellent care. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Inka (Dec 15, 2020)

I replied on Mikey’s thread but I’m glad you’re getting such good care. Steroids are a pain but if they help you then that’s good. Ask if they have a diabetes team who could help or keep an eye on you. I know my local hospital’s team get notified when someone with diabetes is admitted.

Look after yourself. XX


----------



## Inamuddle (Dec 15, 2020)

Jade, I am glad to hear that you are getting excellent care. I hope that you make a speedy recovery. Good advice about having a bag packed. Keep in contact with the forum if you are up to it, I am not sure how you will control your bloods with all this going on but I hope that it settles down Sue xx


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 15, 2020)

Life sucks sometimes, take care best wishes.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 15, 2020)

Wishing you a speedy recovery x


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2020)

Oh dear - we picked a bit of it up - but were able to get over it before it got out of hand.

Unless we could all ensure folk stop breathing out wherever we might decide to breathe in - remembering that 99% of those folk aren't aware they have the lurgy - I'm not sure what else we could do.  Literally the only place I'd been since September was once to the GP surgery for a blood test.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 15, 2020)

I hope you’re home and recovered soon. It can be so nasty.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Dec 16, 2020)

my partner has isolated since March and to contract covid in hospital is beyond me.  i will pray that you get a speedy recovery.

mike


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2020)

Wishing you well for a speedy and full recovery @Jade, I hope you are home soon


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 16, 2020)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Jade.


----------



## adrian1der (Dec 16, 2020)

I hope you get well soon @Jade


----------



## Jade (Dec 16, 2020)

Sadly my overnight care was seriously lacking as shortages of staff, on the plus side I woke up after 7 hours of my first sleep but staff didn’t do observations and didn’t see that my nasal oxygen tube fallen out. Gradually getting back to normal with oxygen mask on. 
There are 2 frail ladies on here without Covid and been stuck here for weeks, hopefully one is moving back to nursing home soon.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Jade that doesn't sound too good keep an eye on your breathing as that is where the virus can get you worse.

i ended up in a similar situation where i was in hospital and lack of staff resulted in me going in to diuresis. i was left from morning till night and boy did the night shift know about it as they had to get medics in.  kept them busy with plenty of catheter bags though as you produce lots of wee.


----------



## Inamuddle (Dec 16, 2020)

Good afternoon @Jade glad you got some sleep and feeling a bit better now the oxygen mask is working. I hope that you managed to get your things brought in by a friend. I am surprised to hear that there are two frail old ladies stuck in the covid ward.


----------



## Annemarie (Dec 16, 2020)

@Jade you have my thoughts and sympathy, your point about a bag is such a good idea. My husband packed my bag after I was rushed to hospital in January I got tooth paste but no toothbrush, 1 nightdress and dressing gown but no slippers (didn’t need them anyway), no flannel or towel, 2 bottles of hair shampoo but no soap, comb or hairbrush. Than goodness I have a daughter!
Lots of best wishes and I hope you get checked regularly, make sure you have easy access to your bell


----------



## grovesy (Dec 16, 2020)

Another Idea is to put things you may need in a draw.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## Jade (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts. I made sure I told the drs about my lack of night care and had good attention today and supposed to get hourly obs tonight. 
Yes my friend dropped some toiletries for me yesterday. 
Fortunately one of the long term ladies has gone to care home now. 
My bgs are better as not eating much, so having more liquids with calories instead of my preference for water, and had yogurts as easy to eat
Many patients with diabetes here. I don’t think  Diabetes team would visit type 2s but I Am ok. Thanks


----------



## grovesy (Dec 16, 2020)

Jade said:


> Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts. I made sure I told the drs about my lack of night care and had good attention today and supposed to get hourly obs tonight.
> Yes my friend dropped some toiletries for me yesterday.
> Fortunately one of the long term ladies has gone to care home now.
> My bgs are better as not eating much, so having more liquids with calories instead of my preference for water, and had yogurts as easy to eat
> Many patients with diabetes here. I don’t think  Diabetes team would visit type 2s but I Am ok. Thanks


The Diabetes Teams are supposed to visit all Diabetics, and with Covid I would have thought more reason to be visited.


----------



## Veenorthants (Dec 17, 2020)

Get well soon Jade


----------



## Ditto (Dec 17, 2020)

I hope you're feeling a bit better today @Jade and are able to get home soon. 

That is very scary how you came to have it. I go to the supermarkets all the time and then back to Mum.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Dec 17, 2020)

shouldn't make any difference as to what type of diabetes you have.  at the hospital here if you have diabetes they all ways check BG levels as levels can all ways go one way or the other.

i know they have checked my partners BG levels even with covid.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 17, 2020)

grovesy said:


> The Diabetes Teams are supposed to visit all Diabetics, and with Covid I would have thought more reason to be visited.


Also did you not say you are on Insulin?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 17, 2020)

Well - gobsmacked!  Couple of years ago I broke my knee which involved an operation so I was an inpatient and on an orthopaedic ward where every other inmate was older than me, so that was a fun ward since any number of em had also had strokes and I couldn't move much even though my brain wasn't affected.  I'd had a pump for 7 years anyway so always carry my own meter and continued to test my BG etc, BUT the ward still did their own Obs, which includes a BG test even if you ain't diabetic - just the standard temp, BP and BG for every patient, once in a morning and again in the pm.

The staff nurse in charge of the ward (it didn't have a 'sister') was excellent and went and got a ketone meter too cos I've never had one and she was a bit taken aback at that (well it's always annoyed me, but there again there haven't been that many times I've felt I needed to test em either) but because of the bodily trauma, my BG was too high for too long -  I had to increase my basal rate to 300% to begin with to handle it.  Got rid of the ketones OK in approx 10 days, but basal was well over 100% for weeks and weeks after.

Also!!  the news right back in April at the start of Covid was that if we get it, we can get ketones with a BG under double figures so Test Test Test for them.


----------



## Lilian (Dec 17, 2020)

Get well soon @Jade.


----------



## Hardy (Dec 17, 2020)

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Jade (Dec 17, 2020)

Now in acute respiratory ward so better care except for diabetes.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 17, 2020)

Just virtual {{{hugs}}} @Jade .


----------



## Bloden (Dec 18, 2020)

More (((hugs))) @Jade.


----------



## Inamuddle (Dec 18, 2020)

Afternoon @Jade i have been wondering how you are doing. Sounds like a good thing that they moved you. Sending you a hug x


----------



## Flower (Dec 18, 2020)

Hoping things are settling for you @Jade


----------



## Jade (Dec 21, 2020)

STill battling on so hard work


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 21, 2020)

Wishing you a speedy recovery @Jade


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 21, 2020)

Jade said:


> Now in acute respiratory ward so better care except for diabetes.



Hope the new ward allows a speedier recovery from the covid stuff, and your diabetes pipes down and gives you a break while you recover. 

Get well soon!


----------



## SueEK (Dec 21, 2020)

Oh dear @Jade have only just seen this. I hope you are improving and will soon be well enough to return home xx


----------



## Inka (Dec 21, 2020)

Jade said:


> STill battling on so hard work



Sending you a hug - I really hope you’ll be feeling on the road to recovery soon. X


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 21, 2020)

Only just seen this Jade, hope you start to recover soon.  Sending you virtual hugs.  I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Inamuddle (Dec 22, 2020)

@Jade sometimes on this forum i get completly lost. Been looking for half an hour and reading so many posts! Anyway i just wanted to send you a hug for today. Sorry to hear that its such hard work. I thought i might go to the supermarket just to see the empty shelves  as i was so fed up but then thought of you and  what you said and decided i was better off at home. Sue x


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 23, 2020)

Sending love and good wishes for a speedy recovery from me too. Please update us when you can. X


----------



## Jade (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks for your thoughts. I’m still fighting to get through this. My care improved and most staff keen to support. Highlights include having a bed bath, being repositioned and having edible food. They do seem to over cook veg, 
They get my insulin pens from pharmacy and had to sort out a new lantus as a clue less staff couldn’t be bothered to ask and withdraw lantus with syringe instead! Totally messed up pressure system!
I will celebrate Xmas in January hopefully


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2020)

Jade said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I’m still fighting to get through this. My care improved and most staff keen to support. Highlights include having a bed bath, being repositioned and having edible food. They do seem to over cook veg,
> They get my insulin pens from pharmacy and had to sort out a new lantus as a clue less staff couldn’t be bothered to ask and withdraw lantus with syringe instead! Totally messed up pressure system!
> I will celebrate Xmas in January hopefully


Hope you are home soon @Jade {{{HUGS}}} Glad to hear things have improved for you


----------



## Bloden (Dec 23, 2020)

Sending best wishes @Jade. Glad to hear the staff are on the ball (well, except the ones that messed up the Lantus!).


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hope southend hospital are treating you well (saw that you was there in the merry Christmas post). You're not far from me, I live in rayleigh. Hope you're starting to improve. X


----------



## Jade (Dec 25, 2020)

Southend hospital saved my life and I am very grateful to have survived Covid. Got moved to step down ward which is an awesome Christmas present. Got a Christmas dinner later, enjoyed a lovely bed bath this morning thanks to caring staff. 
I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Docb (Dec 25, 2020)

So, so glad to hear it Jade.  

Even if the bird is dry, the sprouts boiled to death, the parsnips burnt to a crisp, the roasties limp, the gravy gloopy and the stuffing tastes like shredded cardboard, your dinner will be fabulous!


----------



## Jade (Dec 25, 2020)

I do hope it isn’t that bad as don’t get other options and macaroni cheese for supper not until 530/6pm!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 25, 2020)

Fantastic news Jade. So relieved to hear it and as you say, best pressie possible is an improvement in your health. Hope @Docb's description of lunch isn't too close to the truth but just great that you will be well enough to eat something!


----------



## Jade (Dec 26, 2020)

Xmas lunch was pretty good, nice stuffing, bit of sausage, slices of turkey in gravy and little potatoes. Strange flavoured tiny sprouts that were left on plate.  Plus some jam sponge and custard. My friend dropped some sweet stuff off for me and I was 16.5 at 10pm so extra novorapid!
Waiting for bg to be tested this morning. I can also blame the steroids as they raise bgs!!
I managed to get some sleep  and all nice and clean after early morning bed bath. Very grateful for the lovely care.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 26, 2020)

Glad that you managed to have a festive meal and that you are being well cared for.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 27, 2020)

Just caught up with this Jade. Glad you are improving. Love and hugs.xx


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi Jade, so pleased to hear you are improving and got a Christmas dinner.  I hope you are well enough to go home soon.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 31, 2020)

@Jade .  I do hope you are starting to feel much better 
Xxx


----------



## Jade (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes I am doing ok, got moved to another ward. Ironically where I started but on different bay. More day staff and yesterday had physio’s help me get up and walk for first time in 2 weeks, all the way to the loo off the bay. Had another walk to loo this morning. Wobbly legs but a major achievement in the circumstances. I will probably be here at while as need to be on oxygen 2%, they tried 1% but sats too low. 
Slow road to recovery 
Thanks for your thoughts and concerns


----------



## adrian1der (Dec 31, 2020)

Get well soon @Jade


----------



## Ljc (Dec 31, 2020)

That is a major achievement.  Get well soon.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 31, 2020)

Pleased to hear you are making progress but quite shocking to read how long you have been off your feet and that will take time recover, but good that you are getting physio and the process of rehab is starting. 
Take care and all the very best to you for better health and happiness in 2021


----------



## mikeydt1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jade when i was in hospital with a bad infection, once i started trying to walk again it was like my lungs just ran out of steam. took ages to get back to some form of walking again.

give it time Jade that is the key.  hope you get a good recovery, best wishes Mike


----------



## Karen83! (Dec 31, 2020)

Jade said:


> Sadly I got positive test for Covid last week and deteriorated over weekend but was scared to go to hospital and didn’t go until collapsed and then I waited a few hours to call 999.  I was admitted yesterday pm.
> I’m getting excellent care in hospital and on constant oxygen, steroids, antibiotics, blood thinners etc as might have clot on lungs. The steroids causing very high bg and hard to not have lower numbers.
> I bought my own insulin’s so can self medicate. Forgot a lot of stuff in my befuddled state. Like my toiletries. Hopefully friend is dropping off stuff soon.
> So
> ...


Hi Jade!! I know this post is a couple of weeks ago, but just wondering how u r keeping? Xx


----------



## Robin (Dec 31, 2020)

Karen83! said:


> Hi Jade!! I know this post is a couple of weeks ago, but just wondering how u r keeping? Xx


Oh dear, I hope this isn’t another forum glitch. Is the rest of the thread with Jade's updates (last one this morning) not appearing?


----------



## Docb (Dec 31, 2020)

Robin said:


> Oh dear, I hope this isn’t another forum glitch. Is the rest of the thread with Jade's updates (last one this morning) not appearing?


Don't worry, it's all there as far as I can see!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 31, 2020)

Glad to hear you’re improving @Jade and have been up and about.


----------



## Flower (Dec 31, 2020)

Wishing you a steady ongoing recovery @Jade .Glad to hear things are improving for you


----------



## Jade (Jan 2, 2021)

Slowly improving, oxygen down to 1.5% and just on low end of my personal target of 88-92. I can do deep breathing now which helps.  Got an air flow mattress as skin broken down on my lower back and bum. My skin understandably wasn’t a priority when in acute respiratory ward so it declined. 
My blood glucose control prior to being ill was really good. Hbaic usually 44-50. Ok I’m fat and also have chronic asthma and allergies but was able to lift weights, walk around parks and seafront. 
But my fellow patients included a fit 42 year old with no health issues. She was in hospital for 11 days but maybe could have recovered quicker if had cpap- mechanical breathing machine but she refused to keep on using it because they were horrible to use but I was on it for a week. Like having your head in a vice. But got to relax and let it work. Kept me alive at the end of the day and grateful got a bed on acute respiratory as full now.  Another lady in her 40s with asthma been acutely ill five days and  now off oxygen and going home. Two others in their late 60s both fat and have type 2 and One has bgs in 20s. We are all on steroids, blood thinners and antibiotics. Staff are happy with me having bgs mostly 10-13. 
I’ve lost a stone so far because being seriously unwell, lost apetite, small portions and only eat at mealtimes 7am, 12pm and 5pm. Mouth finally feeling less sore and raw but constantly dry as sandpaper. 

Awesome fireworks on New Year’s Eve thanks to ward being on fifth floor !
Here’s to a Happy and healthy new year!


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 2, 2021)

So pleased/relieved you are continuing to make progress Jade. 
Thanks for the breakdown on patients in there with you. It is interesting but worrying to read of the broad spectrum of diabetics who are struggling with Covid. I think we have kind of been comforting ourselves here on the forum that good control is like a magic shield but clearly it isn't. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to who it strikes or how they are affected by it... just a lottery!
Looks like you were having a sleepless night posting at 2am. Hope you got some rest and you have a good day today.


----------



## Inka (Jan 2, 2021)

So glad you’re feeling better @Jade I hope your skin is easily sorted. I too was interested to read about the other patients. A good reminder how worrying this virus is and how careful we should all be.


----------



## KARNAK (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi Jade thanks for the update, it takes as long as it takes as long as you get fully recovered.

HCP`s are always happier with higher BGL`s especially in the lower teens, those airflow 
mattresses are brilliant and will/hope definitely help with your skin.

So glad my little *"well"* story made you laugh, another one in the same thread, enjoy.

Take care we`re all thinking of you, sending you love from your mates on the forum.
xxx


----------



## Inamuddle (Jan 2, 2021)

Lovely to hear that you are improving and for giving us a better understanding of what goes on in the hospital. Its a grim reminder for all of us to take more care. So sorry that it was you that got it. Happy New Year xx


----------



## SueEK (Jan 2, 2021)

@Jade so good to hear you are feeling a bit better and things are ‘on the up’. As the others have said it is interesting to hear of the other patients and their underlying conditions. I certainly wish all of us a speedy recovery and hope your mattress helps your skin. Keep in touch and hugs to you x


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 2, 2021)

Glad to hear that you are improving. X


----------



## Ljc (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for the updates , you see when we know one of us is ill etc even though we know we can’t do anything to really help, we do worry. 
It’s good to hear you are improving.  The air flow mattress should soon help to start healing your skin.  Me being greedy I also needed an air flow cushion for my chair.  That was some res ago now.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for the update @Jade 
So pleased to hear that things are improving for you.


----------



## Jade (Jan 9, 2021)

Well I’m thankfully at home now. So lucky to leave hospital as so many people died of Covid including a lady opposite me on our bay.  I’m very tired and breathless walking around, using a Zimmer frame most of the time.  I’m getting carers in to help with personal care (and meals) when my amazing sister goes home in a few days. She will need to isolate. It’s been so stressful and worrying for her as I was so seriously ill and high risk of me dying.
It’s lovely to be home, it’s  quiet to sleep and rest, own comfy bed. Sadly can’t sit in my armchair as struggle to get off it. 
Thanks to the nhs and Southend Hospital for saving my life and others.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 9, 2021)

Glad to see you are home.


----------



## Docb (Jan 9, 2021)

Good to see you home @Jade.  Take care in your recovery, you will get there.


----------



## Inamuddle (Jan 9, 2021)

Glad to hear this Jade, even if it is slow progress it is great to be home when you have been in hospital for a long time, and hope your recovery continues x


----------



## Ljc (Jan 9, 2021)

I am so pleased to hear you are back home, their is nothing like you own bed, quiet nights and being able to have a cuppa or a snack whenever you want to. 
Now you are home I hope you start feeling much better quickly, but please don’t push yourself as you and your body needs time to recover . 

Sounds like you could do with some aids to help you .  If you have a community nurse (district nurse) or are under social services they can arrange to have equipment delivered to you on loan.
If your not under them, your Gp can put you in contact with the right department.

Amongst other things they can provide , perching stools which are very handy in the kitchen when u need to sit down a lot or having a bit of a wash. 
Raised toilet seats or a toilet frame to assist you in getting up, they provided my Nan with a comfy chair that was the right height oh and so much more.
After my accident amongst other things I was provided a perching stool, I’ve still got it and it is so bloomin handy.
I hope you find the above helpful 

Take care xxx


----------



## Flower (Jan 9, 2021)

It’s so good to hear you’re home. Such a scary time for you but a relief to be able to continue your recovery in your own space and sleep in your own bed.

Wishing you well ongoing x


----------



## Bloden (Jan 9, 2021)

That’s great news @Jade - wishing you all the best for your recovery. Take care.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 9, 2021)

Glad you're home. Hope the recovery continues well. X


----------



## Robin (Jan 9, 2021)

So pleased you’re home, nothing like your own bed and own choice of food. Hope your recovery continues well.


----------



## Jade (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi, thanks ljc for the information. It varies what different councils offer. I did my own assessment of aids and equipment that I needed as usually do this for others as part of my job!
I wanted a large toilet frame but got a commode. I now have 2 Zimmer frames and mostly walk without as hold onto walls and furniture. I’m trying to get off my own armchair and mostly manage to. 
I’ve considered getting a perching stool and need to self purchase but sitting is so painful so probably won’t get one. Plus lack of space. 
Will get some hand rails put up in bathroom and front door steps via equipment service. 

Now tested negative for Covid. 
Gradually building up strength although my oxygen levels drop too low when do any moving around.
Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and support


----------



## Ljc (Jan 22, 2021)

How are you


----------

